# sorry for the late response



## islandinthesun

Ist "Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort" eine idiomatische Übersetzung für "Sorry for the late reply"? Diesen Satz kann man schon im Internet finden, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Quellen zuverlässig sind.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

"Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort" empfinde ich nicht als falsch, klingt für mich aber ein bisschen wurstig dahergesagt. "Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass ich so spät antworte / dass ich erst jetzt antworte" wäre eine höflichere Formulierung.

(Denn genaugenommen kann man sich nicht selbst entschuldigen, man muss um Entschuldigung bitten, aber die Formulierung "Ich entschuldige mich (vielmals) für ... " oder "Ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich ..." ist oft in Ordnung und wird häufig verwendet).

"Es tut mir leid, dass ich erst jetzt antworten kann." wäre auch möglich, ganz ohne "Schuldeingeständis".


----------



## Thersites

islandinthesun said:


> Ist "Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort" eine idiomatische Übersetzung für "Sorry for the late reply"?


Ja.


----------



## Frieder

Umgangssprachlich kann man auch schon mal "sorry für die späte Antwort" schreiben.

Soll es formeller sein, stimme ich @Lhost Vokus zu: "Entschuldigung für ..." klingt wirklich unschön. "Bitte entschuldigen Sie meine späte/verspätete Antwort" wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Thersites

Frieder said:


> Soll es formeller sein, stimme ich @Lhost Vokus zu: "Entschuldigung für ..." klingt wirklich unschön.


Wieso klingt das unschön?


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Thomas(CH) said:


> Wieso klingt das unschön?


"Entschuldigung" ist eine Kurzform, wenn man z. B. auf der Straße jemanden versehentlich anrempelt. Gemeint ist aber "Bitte entschuldigen Sie ...". Die Kurzform ist mündlich im schnellen Vorbeigehen in Ordnung, aber hat man beim Schreiben so wenig Zeit?

"die späte Antwort" ist ebenfalls gekürzt, und zwar um den Verantwortlichen. Denn die Antwort ist ja nicht von sich aus spät, sondern "dass ich so spät antworte" ist der Entschuldigungsgrund, die Verantwortung wird  unterschlagen.

Darum finde ich "Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort" unvollständig und etwas gehetzt. Ich würde das nicht schreiben.


----------



## Thersites

Euer Sprachgefühl mag besser sein als meines. Persönlich würde ich mich nicht einmal dann anders entschuldigen, wenn ich der König von Sparta wäre.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Persönlich würde ich mich nicht einmal dann anders entschuldigen, wenn ich der König von Sparta wäre.


Na ja, der König von Sparta kann sich ja sowas (nicht übermäßig Höfliches) leisten.


----------



## anahiseri

Eine Variante:
_Es tut mir leid, dass ich so spät antworte / dass ich erst jetzt antworte _
. . . und da kann man ja eine Erklärung hinzufügen:
_aber ich habe viel Arbeit gehabt / das ist wegen meiner Kinder . . ._
NIcht von  Lhost Vokus abgeschrieben, ich hab es erst jetzt gesehen!


----------



## elroy

Wie wäre es mit 

_Verzeihen Sie mir bitte meine späte Antwort._

?


----------



## Frieder

Klingt aber schon sehr unterwürfig .


Lhost Vokus said:


> "die späte Antwort" ist ebenfalls gekürzt, und zwar um den Verantwortlichen. Denn die Antwort ist ja nicht von sich aus spät, sondern "dass ich so spät antworte" ist der Entschuldigungsgrund, die Verantwortung wird unterschlagen.


gilt auch hier .


----------



## Thersites

_Verzeihen Sie mir bitte meine späte Antwort._


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Klingt aber schon sehr unterwürfig .


Oder halt betont, oder? 


Frieder said:


> gilt auch hier .


Ich glaube, „*meine* späte Antwort“ übernimmt schon die Verantwortung, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Oder halt betont, oder?


" _Verzeihen Sie bitte meine ..../ , dass  ..... _" verwendet man eigentlich nur für einen schwerwiegenden Fehler.
Auf eine verspätete / späte Antwort angewandt, passt das m.E. nicht/ klingt das übertrieben. (vergl. #11)


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> " _Verzeihen Sie bitte meine ..../ , dass ..... _" verwendet man eigentlich nur für einen schwerwiegenden Fehler.


Deswegen bietet es sich meiner Meinung nach für eine besonders aufrichtige, betonte Entschuldigung an.

Google liefert jedenfalls viele Treffer.


----------



## Hutschi

Insgesamt kann man sagen, wie oft: Es ist vom Kontext und vom Stil des Dokuments abhängig - und von den persönlichen Beziehungen zum Empfänger.
Beispiel: Ist der Brief bzw. die Nachricht an eine Behörde oder an einen Freund?


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Auf eine verspätete / späte Antwort


In meinen Ohren klingt ''meine verspätete Antwort'' besser als ''meine späte Antwort'' - obwohl ''verspätet'' vielleicht etwas gehobener oder bürokratischer ist.  Andererseits erinnert mich die ''späte Antwort'' an dichterische Ausdrücke (späte Rosen...).
Was sagt das muttersprachliche Sprachgefühl (sorry für den Stabreim) dazu?


----------



## Frieder

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung: _verspätet _passt einfach besser.

Wobei man darüber diskutieren könnte, ob eine _Antwort _überhaupt die Fähigkeit haben kann, sich zu verspäten, bzw. spät zu sein .


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> In meinen Ohren klingt ''meine verspätete Antwort'' besser als ''meine späte Antwort''


Ich habe an


islandinthesun said:


> für die späte Antwort"


nichts auszusetzen.

''meine verspätete/ späte  Antwort'', das kommt ungefähr aufs Gleiche raus:
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Late" kann sowohl "spät" als auch "zu spät" (bzw. "verspätet) bedeuten. Da gibt es auf Deutsch schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> "Late" kann sowohl "spät" als auch "zu spät" (bzw. "verspätet) bedeuten. Da gibt es auf Deutsch schon einen Unterschied.


In diesem Kontext ist es mit "spät" klar, dass "zu spät" bzw. "verspätet" gemeint ist, oder?


Frieder said:


> Wobei man darüber diskutieren könnte, ob eine _Antwort _überhaupt die Fähigkeit haben kann, sich zu verspäten, bzw. spät zu sein .


Die Antwort ist spät/verspätet, weil ich spät / mit Verspätung geantwortet habe.
Zumindest funktioniert es im Englischen so, und ich wüsste nicht, dass es im Deutschen anders wäre.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> In diesem Kontext ist es mit "spät" klar, dass "zu spät" bzw. "verspätet" gemeint ist, oder?


Nicht ganz. Es ist möglich, dass es im konkreten Fall keine klare Grenze gibt, ab wann die Antwort zu spät ist, oder dass diese Grenze noch nicht erreicht ist, aber dass der Empfänger schon ein wenig ungeduldig geworden sein könnte, weil es schon ziemlich lange gedauert hat, bis die Antwort gekommen ist. In diesen denkbaren Fällen würde ich nicht "verspätet" schreiben.


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> Nicht ganz. Es ist möglich, dass es im konkreten Fall keine klare Grenze gibt, ab wann die Antwort zu spät ist, oder dass diese Grenze noch nicht erreicht ist, aber dass der Empfänger schon ein wenig ungeduldig geworden sein könnte, weil es schon ziemlich lange gedauert hat, bis die Antwort gekommen ist. In diesen denkbaren Fällen würde ich nicht "verspätet" schreiben.


Ich stimme zu. Es ist mir durchaus passiert, dass ich (für meine Begriffe) recht spät reagiert und das auch entsprechend artikuliert habe ("sorry für meine späte Antwort!"), aber mein Gegenüber gar keine zeitlichen Erwartungen hatte. Erst wenn beide Parteien einen Termin vorher definiert haben und dieser gemeinsam definierte Termin überschritten wird, würde ich von "verspätet" sprechen.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Es ist möglich, dass es im konkreten Fall keine klare Grenze gibt, ab wann die Antwort zu spät ist, oder dass diese Grenze noch nicht erreicht ist, aber dass der Empfänger schon ein wenig ungeduldig geworden sein könnte,


Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand schreiben würde "Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ich _zu spät_ antworte." ("zu spät" ist zu spät, oder?)
Dann wäre m.E. angebrachter: "Hoffentlich kommt meine Antwort nicht zu spät?"


Sowka said:


> Erst wenn beide Parteien einen Termin vorher definiert haben und dieser gemeinsam definierte Termin überschritten wird, würde ich von "verspätet" sprechen.




Edit: 


bearded said:


> In meinen Ohren klingt ''meine verspätete Antwort'' besser als ''meine späte Antwort''


Mit "spät" würde ich wahrscheinlich eher so formulieren: 
"Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ich Ihnen *so* spät antworte."


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand schreiben würde "Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ich _zu spät_ antworte." ("zu spät" ist zu spät, oder?)


Ja, das klingt so, als ob die Antwort keinen Sinn mehr hätte, weil sie zu spät ist. In diesem Fall würde man ja gar nicht antworten.

Grundsätzlich könnte damit auch z.B. "zu spät für den ersten Preis" oder etwas ähnliches gemeint sein (vielleicht würde man den zweiten Preis ja noch gewinnen), aber dann würde man das wohl auch so explizit schreiben.

"Verspätet" klingt in meinen Ohren seltsamerweise weniger absolut als "zu spät" (ohne Ergänzung mit "für xy"), obschon es doch eigentlich dieselbe Bedeutung hat: Eine "verspätete Antwort" ist eine Antwort, die zu spät kommt, oder?

PS: Es liegt wohl daran, dass man nicht sagt "verspätet für ..." (analog zu "zu spät für ..."). Man hat also nicht dieselben Möglichkeiten, den Satz mit Details zu ergänzen, und deshalb ist es einem klar, dass die Details nicht genannt werden.


----------

